# Isis and Juju Bee Journal



## Isismommy

I am new here. Just thought I would share some of the antics and stories from Isis and Juju Bee. First a little back story. I got Isis about a year ago from an amazing breeder in WA (who I still keep in touch with) and then had her breed and kept a baby who I named Juju Bee. They live together in a rather large home and are very spoiled. I make them new things just about every month and take them with me just about everywhere I go. I will leave you a pic of them in their home and them together. Enjoy!

Our Home









We like to sleep together most of the time.









Sometimes we eat from the same bowl although mom gives our own.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Curlygurl1190

They are both totally adorable! They look very well taken care of and happy =] How do you take them everywhere with you? They must be very mellow hedgies.


----------



## coribelle

*swoon*
what gorgeous little ones you have. I love Juju Bee's dark quills up to the stark white of Isis'. Truly a stunning combination!


----------



## shetland

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## chloe

I love how they are total opposites in color. They compliment each other well. Beautiful!


----------



## Isismommy

Curlygurl1190 said:


> They are both totally adorable! They look very well taken care of and happy =] How do you take them everywhere with you? They must be very mellow hedgies.


They are very social...and mellow. I take them places in the hedgie bag that I make. Isis loves going in there and just hanging out with me. Juju Bee has grown accustom to going into the hood of my hoodies but she will be getting use to the bag as soon as the weather warms up. I will post a couple of pic. I do sell them but haven't set up a website yet. I sell them through the breeder right now.

To everyone else, Thank you. I miss my girls a lot. I will pass the message on to them when I get back.


----------



## Nicole753

They're a little Yin and Yang! Adorable.


----------



## PJM

They are precious. I love the picture of them cuddled up together. So adorable.


----------



## ThePliny

They are adorable! Can't wait to see more pictures of them.


----------



## vasogoma

They are cute  I would love more pictures too, they seem to have very cute personalities x3


----------



## Rainy

Oh, your girls are so beautiful and I just love that bag! <3


----------



## Isismommy

Just got back yesterday and I picked up my girls from the sitters (their breeder) and brought them home. They both seemed happy to be back with me. Going to cuddle with them a little tonight before bed. Here are a couple of pics of them when they were a little younger.

Cuddle time with mommy!!!









Hi, This is me when I was 2 months old.









Thanks by the way for all the comments. Enjoy!


----------



## Isismommy

So a funny thing about Isis is that she likes to play tug of war. I noticed this one night last year when she was sleeping in my lap while I was on the computer. I felt a slight tug on the hoodie string. I looked down and she was holding onto it with her mouth and pulling it back. So I pulled a little and she pulled a little harder. It was quite amusing to play with her. In this photo, she decided that she wanted to play with the camera band while I took the picture.










JuJu Bee has a funny way of sleeping. She has gotten to the point of sleeping about half way into the tubes that connect the two bins. This started shortly after they got a hammock. She will lay on the hammock with her back end and her upper body and head are tucked into the tubes. She doesn't even notice I have pulled the covers back until I touch her. Then she either goes all the way in the tube or (more often) flops out into the hammock and gives me the look of "Mom, I was sleeping...what do you want?"


















Hope you enjoy these stories.


----------



## Rainy

Awe....that's adorable. I love the tunnel look. So cute!


----------



## Isismommy

Here a few old pics I have. Isis can't wait for summer to get here so she can go out and explore a little and I am excited to see how JuJu Bee reacts to the outdoors.

Isis outside last summer.

















JuJu Bee Cuddling with me!









Isis and JuJu Bee in their hammock...I found them like this. Usually one is in the hammock and the other is under the hammock so this was nice to see.









Yes...JuJu Bee has outgrown her mom and is still growing. She gets it from her grandma or great grandma.


----------



## mary ellen

> Isis and JuJu Bee in their hammock...I found them like this. Usually one is in the hammock and the other is under the hammock


I have enjoyed your post and pictures so much. Where did you get your hammock and is it attached to anything? I like that you take your hedgies with you much of the time. How do you handle their potty habits when they are out and about with you? It looks like your carry pouches are open at the top and don't close up. Do your hedgies ever try to climb out? Your breeder must breed sweet hedgehogs with great temperments and come to you already enjoying human contact from being handled while very young. Who is your breeder? I'd like to look at her web site. Keep sharing your cute stories and pictures. Isis and JuJu Bee are adorable.


----------



## Isismommy

mary ellen said:


> Isis and JuJu Bee in their hammock...I found them like this. Usually one is in the hammock and the other is under the hammock
> 
> 
> 
> I have enjoyed your post and pictures so much. Where did you get your hammock and is it attached to anything? I like that you take your hedgies with you much of the time. How do you handle their potty habits when they are out and about with you? It looks like your carry pouches are open at the top and don't close up. Do your hedgies ever try to climb out? Your breeder must breed sweet hedgehogs with great temperments and come to you already enjoying human contact from being handled while very young. Who is your breeder? I'd like to look at her web site. Keep sharing your cute stories and pictures. Isis and JuJu Bee are adorable.
Click to expand...

Thank you first and foremost. The hammock is hooked to the sides of the cage on the top but I will be building a little hammock tray to make better use of it. I will post pics when that is done. It is a ferret hammock that I bought at Petsmart. My breeder is Kim from Kymwana Tiggy Winkles-www.angelfire.com/blog/kymwanashedgies/hhsite1.html And yes she is an amazing breeder and now friend. Her hedgies get lots of training and handling before they leave her home.

Isis and JuJu Bee are potty trained so I don't really have to deal with the potty mess when we are out and about. It is something that I am very proud of my girls about. They have a litter tray on the floor in my room in a little kitty hut (for privacy) that they know to use when they are not in their cage. I always give them a chance to use the bathroom before they go into the bag (which can take anywhere from 15-45 minutes of them running around and waking up...Isis is a little faster about it then JuJu.
















They are working on learning to let me know when they have to go...more they are training me then me them. A story for later.

The hedgie bags are open yes. I like it that way so that I can see them and pet them when I want to. Both usually sleep though the day so climbing out has not really ever been an issue. JuJu Bee like this too since she can just look up and know that I am there.


----------



## Hedgehogger

Those two look quite cozy in there, but I can't imagine a quilled pillow bed pal being that comfortable to snuggle up against. :?


----------



## shetland

They are precious!


----------



## Isismommy

Hedgehogger said:


> Those two look quite cozy in there, but I can't imagine a quilled pillow bed pal being that comfortable to snuggle up against. :?


It is quite the experience. Isis has really soft (unusually soft) quills when she is relaxed and JuJu Bee's, although not quite as soft, are nice to cuddle with as well when she is relaxed too. They love to snuggle with me and even are careful with their quills when they do (or at least that's how I feel about it).

Glad you all like the pictures.


----------



## Isismommy

A few more fun pics. I bought them a pot a little while ago and took pics of them using it. They both like to go in and hide in it. Oh and also a pic of Isis using her dig box. I will post a video sometime in the near future. I will also include a pic of their hammock with their new frame. They love it.










Isis is looking for Mealies while JuJu gets a drink.









Oh Hi guys.









Me too!!! Make sure to get my good side.









Isis was going to come out but started to just fall asleep like that. I had to get a pic.









Enjoy!!!


----------



## Draenog

Those two are really cute together. Love your stories and pictures, that rock garden looks nice! Gotta make something like that for my own hedgie.


----------



## Isismommy

So I am going to try this out. It is a video of Isis digging for mealies in her rock garden.



The video seems to be a little choppy but it will do. Just click on the picture and it should take you to the video. If anyone has any suggestion on a better way to post videos let me know please.


----------



## mary ellen

*I enjoyed the video. Isis was really into digging and moving those rocks around. What was she digging for?*


----------



## shetland

She is quite a determined little girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainy

Awe.....I love it! Go Isis! I've been nervous about putting mealies in the cage. I keep thinking there would be escapees.


----------



## Isismommy

Isis loves the mealies so much that I am pretty sure that she would hunt any escapees down and munch on them. In fact she actually will find the mealworm bin and try to get into it.










It's funny. I have more pictures of Isis only because I have had her longer then I do of JuJu Bee. I feel bad about not posting the same amount of pictures of each of them so here is a picture of JuJu Bee when she was just a little baby.


----------



## shetland

Your pictures are always wonderful! Isis trying to break into the container made me laugh. Those pictures in the pot are contest worthy!!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Awww, I love all these pictures! Though I think my favorite is of JuJuBee as a wee baby. So cute!


----------



## Isismommy

Just thought I would share this...I am laying in bed with Isis laying on my chest right now. She is fast asleep to the point that I can feel her twitch. She must be dreaming about running around and eating mealworms or something cause she is also smacking her lips, licking them, and at times sounds like she is nibbling on something but when I peek under the cover she looks like she is just sleeping. It is really kind of cute and sweet. Also I will have pictures to come soon of JuJu Bee's first day out in the grass...ever! She didn't really know what to do or think of it.


----------



## Isismommy

Alright, as promised. Here are a few pics that are new and one old one. This last weekend in WA it was amazing weather wise. A nice 75 degree day to go outside for a little bit. Since JuJu Bee was born in October, she has never been outside other then traveling in my hood or her bag to the car. It was her first. I think she liked it. Isis on the other hand has been out before and although she likes it a little...she still prefers to be in the dark. I think I have a vampire hedgie...but no proof yet.

Oh hi, I'm outside.








Mama, what is this I smell? You call it fresh air...it's nice.
















Isis's way of letting me know she is ready to go back inside.








I still find it hard to believe that Isis is JuJu Bee's mom...especially because of the size difference.








Alright mom, lets get going!








This is an old pic of Isis. I like to call it her grumpy face. I woke her up...she was not very pleased. :lol:


----------



## shetland

i love every picture! The side by side is adorable. JuJu Bee sniffing and climbing into the hedgie bag is precious.


----------



## Rainy

Oh, they are so sweet. I love the fresh air wiffling one.  Love it. <3


----------



## Draenog

Those are cute!


----------



## Isismommy

I took these tonight. We were just relaxing.

Isis does this pose a lot. It's like she is saying...What do you want now mom???








This is her getting into trouble.








JuJu Bee on the other hand is content just hanging out...
In her tube...








Or her pot.


----------



## Isismommy

So I always get my girls out in the evening and let them run around however it can be hard to video tape them when the light is dim and Isis won't really run around unless it is. I also occasionally get them up in the morning too. I have found that JuJu Bee prefers to run around in the morning while Isis prefers the night. So this morning I took a video of JuJu Bee doing just that. Sorry about the shaking and the quick moves  just trying to keep up with a little hedgie. Enjoy!!! (Again click on the pick to watch the video)



Here is a pic of Isis with JuJu Bee and Sage(10 days old). She just looks so happy and content.









More pictures to come later!!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

I adore that video of Juju Bee! Her zooming out so quickly, in and out and around, and my favorite has to be when she stops and climbs on you for a bit of affection before going back to zooming around again. Shes wonderful! And Isis looks so happy as a mommy with her babies.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

I adore that video of Juju Bee! Her zooming out so quickly, in and out and around, and my favorite has to be when she stops and climbs on you for a bit of affection before going back to zooming around again. Shes wonderful! And Isis looks so happy as a mommy with her babies.


----------



## Isismommy

So it's been a while since I posted something. I have just been very busy with work lately. I still spend about an hour or so with my girls every night however I think that they miss me. Two nights ago JuJu Bee was running her usual route around the room as I was just sitting on the floor hanging out with them. She stops in front of me and stares at me for a quick moment. Then proceeds to raise her tail and start peeing on the carpet in front of me. I, of course, move her to her litter pan and clean it up. The next night Isis does the same thing. I can only imagine that they are a little upset with me for not spending time with them or taking them to see grandma Kim since they don't usually pee or poop on the floor...ever. I really can't blame them since they are very spoiled normally :lol: Anyhow, here are a few pictures for you all to enjoy.

Isis helping with laundry...not usually the biggest help since she just likes to burrow in them.









After helping with chores...she likes to dig in her rock bed for yummy mealworms.









Then it's off to explore...anything she can...even places she isn't allowed to go.









Then it's cuddle time. They enjoy laying with me every night.









Hi mom, can I help you with something?









K, then can you put me down...I have things to do.









Have a good night all.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Awww, I love that one of them both laying on your chest! So sweet. And they look like big girls  Great pictures like always. And love the hedgie-tude :lol:


----------



## shetland

Ohhhhhh! I love Isis exploring! And the girls cuddled together is adorable. And Juju Bee, your pink tummy is precious!!!


----------



## Isismommy

SquiggyTheHedgie said:


> Awww, I love that one of them both laying on your chest! So sweet. And they look like big girls  Great pictures like always. And love the hedgie-tude :lol:


No, they really aren't that big. They were completely splatter in that picture. Thanks for the comments too. I love your signature picture. It too cute.


----------



## Isismommy

shetland said:


> Ohhhhhh! I love Isis exploring! And the girls cuddled together is adorable. And Juju Bee, your pink tummy is precious!!!


JuJu Bee says thank you


----------



## Isismommy

Sorry I have been gone for so long. It has been a very busy summer. Isis and Juju Bee are doing well. I hope to get some pictures up sometime next week. No promises though. Anyhow, just thought I would post and let everyone know we are still here.

Jenn


----------



## shetland

Thank you for letting us know everyone is well!


----------



## Isismommy

Laptop is down for the time being so I can't post pictures. I will write a story in a few days.


----------



## Isismommy

Isis and Juju Bee are in the halloween photo contest. They are #70. Take a look and vote for your favorite.


----------



## Isismommy

So Isis and JuJu Bee have been on the move with me in the last few months...We have moved three times and may have to move again soon. They handle it really well each time. I am so proud of my girls for being so flexible. They are doing well though. Still spoiled rotten but then again...what hedgehog isn't  I will try to get some new pic's up a little bit later.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution

Do they mostly just sleep when you take them with you?

Do you mostly just take them out with you during evening/night hours?


and... SOAMAZINGLYCUTEIJUSTWANNASCREAM!!!


----------



## Isismommy

Vivalahedgielution said:


> Do they mostly just sleep when you take them with you?
> 
> Do you mostly just take them out with you during evening/night hours?
> 
> and... SOAMAZINGLYCUTEIJUSTWANNASCREAM!!!


Yes and no. I take them out at any hour of the day...sometimes more then just once. I love my girls and love to give them kisses and cuddles. When they come out they tend to want to sleep but will run around a little when they want to too.


----------



## Isismommy

"Mom, look! I am big enough to sit in your chair."

So I know that I have been away for quite some time. I am sorry for that. I have been very busy and life just keep throwing things my way. I think I am finally slowing down a little so I will be able to post again. I hope. Isis and JuJu Bee are doing great though. I have a recent picture that I took of them that I am uploading. I noticed that most of my recent pictures don't include Isis' face...I will have to remedy that. I also included this funny picture of JuJu Bee. Other then me moving to a new place...not much has changed in their lives. Anyhow, I will try and load up more pics throughout the summer.


----------



## shetland

Adorable as always!!!


----------

